# White/Opaque Growth Bacteria/Fungus??



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a 55 Gal Aquarium which I havent put any fish into yet because I am cycling the tank (Fishless Cycle with Ammonia). Im about 2 and half weeks into the Cycling phase and I notice this.....
its like a white growth on the rubber suction cup of my water circulator. (also noticed it on the rubber portion of my air stone nd the rubber portions of my Fluvial 406 intake/outake hoses (rubber portion is only 2" or so near the surface). The Growth doesnt cling to plastic, the glass or any of the rocks.

Please see the 3 attched pics:
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1452_4484670749789_1160504659_n.jpg
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/734337_4484670789790_1055150556_n.jpg
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/200426_4484671229801_1767174603_n.jpg

there is a long 2-3" x 1/2" piece of growth i outlined almost like a ribbon.

Other helpfull background info....this tank was cleaned out throughly after I lost fish about 2 months ago. (scared it might be the same thing....I noticed fin rot and some white grown on the fins of fish which took over the tank and killed fish within 3 days)

everything in the tank is brand new...except the HOB filter which was throughly cleaned out as well...
I highly doubt that whatever it was was in the filter and survived because it was cleaned and scrubbed with hot water and was not filled with water for about 4-6 weeks.

Only other thing I think it could be was something on my hands when I was doing water testing and or moving some sand around 2 days ago. Im pretty sure this is sudden and not growing over time. def within the last 4-5 days if not sooner. Any advice? I have Melafix and Pimafix which I used one time to try and treat the fish I had a few months ago. Should I dose the tank with either one or both? Will the Bacteria med (can't remember if its Melafix or Pimafix) harm the nitrofying bacteria Im working on growing in the filters? Thanks!!!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The colour in the photos may be off a bit due to the light. If this is really white, then it is a fungus of some sort. If it is greenish or grayish, it is more likely an algae of some sort.

I wouldn't go dumping medications in the tank. Try cleaning this off (remove the filter, clean it under very hot water with a brush). Then see if any returns.


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

I fairly confident it's not algae simply because I hardly have the light on suing the cycling process. Maybe 2-3 hours max a day. Some days I don't even turn it on. It's It's it's between gray and hire in color. Oddly it only attaches to rubber surfaces not the glass or plastic intake tubes...



Byron said:


> The colour in the photos may be off a bit due to the light. If this is really white, then it is a fungus of some sort. If it is greenish or grayish, it is more likely an algae of some sort.
> 
> I wouldn't go dumping medications in the tank. Try cleaning this off (remove the filter, clean it under very hot water with a brush). Then see if any returns.


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

One other note. Nitrites are 5.0+ppm. Nitrites spiked about 10-11 days into cycle , did a 50% water change 2 days ago and nitrites still reading 5.0+. The next day is when I noticed the possible fungus growth. 

My python syphon has dark black algae growth in the tube areas but this has been like this for a while. Doubt it could be the cause....just giving as much info as possible.


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

*more pics*

heres more pics of it growing on the rubber portion of the intake/outtake filter hoses. Notice its only on rubber, not on the plastic.....

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/740_4489368147221_1866232411_n.jpg

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/538589_4489368187222_284721051_n.jpg

and this is a pic of the Python syphon tube ive used for the past 3 years....It def has old algae growth in it, but I doubt this is the cause....but maybe it is. Any advice on how to clean it? or just discard and purchase a new one??

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/200436_4489368427228_30556347_n.jpg


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cja313 said:


> heres more pics of it growing on the rubber portion of the intake/outtake filter hoses. Notice its only on rubber, not on the plastic.....
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/740_4489368147221_1866232411_n.jpg
> 
> ...


Can clean the Python by running bleach/water solution through it. 
I hook up pump to the pthon and then fill sink with bleach/water solution and pump pulls the water through the python and back into sink where it is once again drawn through the python.(for about thirty minutes to an hour)
Is VERY impotant to then let the hose to python dry for day or two while stretched out along the floor, (not rolled up) or outdoors if not to cold.
Other's use Hydrogen peroxide, but I prefer the bleach/water solution.About two cup's bleach to sink full of water.
If it pleases you,,you can then repeat the process with water /dechlorinator in sink after the bleach/water cleaning.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The Python issue is different, and 1077 has a good method. Rinse the python very well with fresh water after the bleach, and it must thoroughly dry in air as he mentioned.

To the fungus, which is what I think this is. Interesting that it only occurs from the rubber. I think I suggested removing this and really cleaning it, very hot water, brush, bleach solution but rinse very well and air dry afterward.


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

1077 said:


> Can clean the Python by running bleach/water solution through it.
> I hook up pump to the pthon and then fill sink with bleach/water solution and pump pulls the water through the python and back into sink where it is once again drawn through the python.(for about thirty minutes to an hour)
> Is VERY impotant to then let the hose to python dry for day or two while stretched out along the floor, (not rolled up) or outdoors if not to cold.
> Other's use Hydrogen peroxide, but I prefer the bleach/water solution.About two cup's bleach to sink full of water.
> If it pleases you,,you can then repeat the process with water /dechlorinator in sink after the bleach/water cleaning.


 
Thanks for the tip, you mentioned for a bout 30 minutes, running the bleach/water solution through the python.....Im pretty sure my sink is standard size and only holds about 5-10 gallons....which the syphon would probably suck up in less than 5-6 min. do you slow down the rate of suction by barely turning the faucet on in the sink?


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

Byron said:


> The Python issue is different, and 1077 has a good method. Rinse the python very well with fresh water after the bleach, and it must thoroughly dry in air as he mentioned.
> 
> To the fungus, which is what I think this is. Interesting that it only occurs from the rubber. I think I suggested removing this and really cleaning it, very hot water, brush, bleach solution but rinse very well and air dry afterward.


 
I will do this this weekend. Do you agree that it probably wont hurt to does with a Fungi med, since I have no fish/plants in the tank as of yet? I can then do water change(s) in a week prior adding the carbon back into the filter?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cja313 said:


> Thanks for the tip, you mentioned for a bout 30 minutes, running the bleach/water solution through the python.....Im pretty sure my sink is standard size and only holds about 5-10 gallons....which the syphon would probably suck up in less than 5-6 min. do you slow down the rate of suction by barely turning the faucet on in the sink?


I attach the pump to the hose, and this end goes into full sink of water/bleach and other end empties into same side as the pump. Water is just being pulled from the sink into the hose,and back into the sink (recirculate).(stopper in sink)
Also use the pump on the python to drain the tank's when performing water changes only.
Drop the pump with hose attached, into the tank and other end goes to the sink in kitchen.
Is much faster, and does not waste any water as python does if using sink adapter to drain water from the tank.
Pump I use moves approx 300 GPH.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Cja313 said:


> I will do this this weekend. Do you agree that it probably wont hurt to does with a Fungi med, since I have no fish/plants in the tank as of yet? I can then do water change(s) in a week prior adding the carbon back into the filter?


I am not a fan of adding any medications/preparations to a tank unless it is essential, and here it is not. I realize there are no fish in the tank, but I still would not dose medications. First, it may not all get removed, and antibiotics should never be adminstered without good cause. Second, it may well do no good anyway. I'm guessing this is swome sort of fungus, but only being on the rubber puzzles me; it may well be something toxic in the rubber leaching out for all I know.

The easy solution is to remove the object and deal with the "fungus."


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks. the rubber on the water circulator and on the intake output lines are both areas of least water circulation, which is prob why it was able to attach to this area. But its not on any rocks or the plastic parts of the intke hose which are prob also areas of lesser water circulation. could just be a rougher surface to grow on? in any case I;ll dissasemble and clean/scrub with very hot water, and replace. If it reoccurs I'll keep you all posted.


----------

